# Suffix neon lime braid



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Anybody use it? I need a high vis braid, tired of messing up a good cast trying to mend line I can't see. Only seen this stuff online and it seems super bright


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bsbasser (Jun 17, 2012)

I use it and its very visible. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool, guess I gotta pick some up, thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Take a look at the yellow, talk about bright, I got it at a good price on line. Let me know and I will give you site.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

That would be awesome if you could, I see a local dicks doesn't have it, wallyworld's prob out of the question, and land big fish is also a no go.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is the site, got both colors in 4, 6, 8 & 10 pound test. $7.99 for a 1/4 lb. spool. Go to site and on the list on the left go all the way to the bottom and click on Tackle & Lures. On the main large list go all the way to the bottom there also, hope this helps.

http://www.monkscrappie.com/index.cfm

Let me know what you think. 

Bill aka Wormdunker69


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

jjshbetz11 said:


> That would be awesome if you could, I see a local dicks doesn't have it, wallyworld's prob out of the question, and land big fish is also a no go.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have used it before and liked it but I'm a fire line guy. I have a few buddy's that fish the Mississippi in mn vertical jigging and the bright line is key to making sure you are vertical

I ordered a steely rod from dicks and they sent me the wrong model. When I called they had none of the ones I ordered in stock. It said in stock on the site and not backorderable. Called the cs and they only have 1 rod in that model in all of the stores in the us. There was some other stuff that happened but its to long of a story to type. Needless to say I won't be going to dicks anymore. Horrible customer service. 1 lady didn't even know the difference between the rod I ordered and the line.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

jjshbtz11,

How did you do with the sight that I send you? Let me know, either here or private message.

Wormdunker69


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing but good praise for this braid casts like a dream, I got the 20lb. Stuffs like a bullet when casting, goes exactly where you cast it. Floats great, easily visible, has a very smooth feeling to it. Very round, the one steel I had on today and the line did not bed at all on spool. It even cut down on twisting around the tip of rod when setting hook. I would deff. Invest in some


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

